# Dubai or the US?



## CaliAswan (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey everyone.

I'm an American citizen, currently living in Egypt. I want to leave, but I don't know if I should go back to the US or try applying for jobs in Dubai or the other emirates. I have a bachelor's degree in social sciences.

If I move back to the US, I'll be completely on my own and have to start from scratch; renting a shared room, taking the bus, etc. 

What should I do? I speak Arabic, so language wouldn't be an issue in the UAE.


----------



## gayan1991 (Jun 10, 2018)

CaliAswan said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t know but I think you should try before go back to US. I’m dying to for an opportunity in US but for me it’s bit hard as I’m not moved there. But you should try before going back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliAswan (Jun 21, 2018)

gayan1991 said:


> I don’t know but I think you should try before go back to US. I’m dying to for an opportunity in US but for me it’s bit hard as I’m not moved there. But you should try before going back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean try to find a job opportunity in the UAE?


----------



## gayan1991 (Jun 10, 2018)

CaliAswan said:


> You mean try to find a job opportunity in the UAE?




Yeah. I am also trying for an opportunity very badly. Again if you move there, I guess you would have a more chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

What are your marketable skill sets? What are you doing now? I have a niece with a similar degree and now getting a masters but have no idea about the opportunities here.


----------



## gayan1991 (Jun 10, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> What are your marketable skill sets? What are you doing now? I have a niece with a similar degree and now getting a masters but have no idea about the opportunities here.




Hi, I’m looking for a job software development/ engineer side. Still finding though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

CaliAswan said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm an American citizen, currently living in Egypt. I want to leave, but I don't know if I should go back to the US or try applying for jobs in Dubai or the other emirates. I have a bachelor's degree in social sciences.
> 
> ...


What specific area of Social Sciences and do you have any job experience?


----------



## CaliAswan (Jun 21, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> What specific area of Social Sciences and do you have any job experience?


I have an associate's degree in geography, and a bachelor's in sociology. My job experience is all from jobs that I had while I was in college in the US; retail customer service and receiving/order fulfillment/warehouse. 

Would I be able to find a job, even if it's not in my field of study, that pays enough for an apartment by myself and a reasonable standard of living? I've heard that the other emirates like Sharjah or Ajman are cheaper.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I would say save yourself a lot of heartache and move to US. You don’t need to depend on anyone sponsoring you, you could freely move from one job to another without having to worry about anything. You could move to another state if you wish, with no problems. The biggest one that I see is in US it’s about who can do the job better, in Dubai it’s about who can do it cheaper. And once you turn 65.....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mehranR said:


> I would say save yourself a lot of heartache and move to US. You don’t need to depend on anyone sponsoring you, you could freely move from one job to another without having to worry about anything. You could move to another state if you wish, with no problems. The biggest one that I see is in US it’s about who can do the job better, in Dubai it’s about who can do it cheaper. And once you turn 65.....


The biggest thing here is that his qualifications are pretty useless for the market here as well.

Half a degree in geography (how do you make money out of that) and a sociology degree in a country where the social dynamics are nothing like where someone studies are probably as much use as a chocolate teapot here (Sorry!)


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

With your job experience/skills/degrees I doubt you can get a job paying more than 5,000 dhs monthly. You will have to share a room (not even a flat) on that salary. You won't be able to own a car and the standard of living would be very low.

You'd better go back to the US, I don't believe it would be easy there either, but definitely better chances than UAE.


----------

